# Freebsd Bind DNS server - multiple subnets



## mocah (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have working Freebsd 8.1 default BIND dns server configured for one subnet on local LAN.  DNS server has one internal domain zone which is configured for a subnet 192.168.1.0\24. 
What changes do I have to make if I would like to add additional IP subnets to existing internal domain?

Thank you and kind regards,
M


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

None. Except adding another in-addr.arpa reverse zone.


----------



## mocah (Sep 7, 2010)

If I understand correctly I must create separate in-addr.arpa reverse zone for every subnet?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

mocah said:
			
		

> If I understand correctly I must create separate in-addr.arpa reverse zone for every subnet?



Yes.


----------

